# Help. I just got my moose in and now what



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

Yup we hung on the other day with a 4 inch 1/2 inch lag bolt max sure you get a stud in the center. we also put a safty cabel on it attached to the base of the antler and with a little bit of slack in the cabel and then attached to another lag bolt. 1/8 cabel and you cant see it at all, just lay it accros the back on the mooses neck


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

You may need backing. How much does it weight, what type of wall construction, where do you want it and what kind of mounting bracket is on the back of the mount ?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I am assuming you didn't have removable antlers done on it. That makes it really easy to hang. As state, hit the stud in the center and make sure the hanger on the mount itself is a good one. I prefer to use a noose hanger on my elk, moose, buffalo, etc.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats on your moose. If you think it was "fun" getting him thru the door, just wait til you try hanging him up on the wall. On my elk and moose I used a big lag bolt. I also got behind the wall and built blocking in between the stud where the lag bolt will go. 

Post a picture once you hang him up


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I sure will. We are going to attempt it on friday.
My walls are 2X6's It will be on a cathedrall ceiling wall. My only problem is I think he will hit my ceiling fan. NOt sure but time will tell. As for the mounting bracket, it looks like a diamond cut in half. IT has 6 small lags into the plywood on the back of the mount. With an oval shaped whole in the plywood.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Let's see the moose!


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I found out that the mounting bracket is a large square bracket. I think only a 3/8inch lag will work in it.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Great looking mount. Good luck mounting it. lol I never even thought about having problems mounting a moose to the wall.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks a lot better in person. I will have to get a better picture and post it over the weekend. Now back to trying to figure out how to mount it. LOL


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

We got him on the wall. IT took 3 of us, but its up and looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

